# Shower Extractor Fan



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

I'm concidering fitting an extractor fan in the shower/toilet to try to reduce the condensation produced while showering.
Has anyone on here fitted one, and if so, what make was it and was it effective?


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I hang the shower hose out the window and we shower outside 
proves very popular when Sue showers


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I think you will find it will suck out the vapour to some extent but it won't stop condensation unless you can heat your walls.
This is why a separate shower cubicle was near the top of our list before buying out latest van.

EDIT
it could also suck heat from the rest of your van at this time of year 8O


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Karcher electric squeegee - problem solved.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

We have one which also incorporates a light. Was factory fitted so can't tell what make but very effective when showering. There is a second unit above the toilet - very popular if let us say there are some unwelcome smells around.


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

The alternative solution would be to upgrade the fan motor in the toilet SOG, would help with condensation and constipation ;-)


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

mixyblob said:


> The alternative solution would be to upgrade the fan motor in the toilet SOG, would help with condensation and constipation ;-)


The mind boggles.. :? 8O 

Surely that would be a through draught!!


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Number 2 vote for the Karcher window vac 

Used in our wet room at home its made a big difference. It doesn't really like doing the floor, but it will with frequent emptying.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Do you really want a draught of air over your wet skin?

Man worked that one out long before scientists came along.


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

pippin said:


> Karcher electric squeegee - problem solved.


I'd second this oops 3rd this! Pretty efficient.

Steve


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

our last van had a fan extracter already fitted when we bought it and we used to use the shower when wild camping, even on some sites, it does take the steam out while showering but you still have to wipe down the plastic parts of the room buts thats more to do with the shower head wetting the rest of the room, so in answer it did do what it was meant to do, it seems like it was fitted and the wire taken from the ceiling light, the only problem was we had to make a cover that we stuck on with velcro as when driving it used to get a draught blowing in. if you use your shower room in the van then i say yes go and fit one, we now tend to use cc sites so use their showers.


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

How long does it take you to wipe the walls down and leave the vent open for 30 minutes ish. It's all about venting it off without cost.....

John


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We have top opening vents on all of our windows, including the bathroom, so we can leave that open all the time. Being high off the ground it is safe and we leave it open all the time, even in winter.

The top vent is about a third of the height of the window:










We find that a quick wipe-down after everyone has finished will do the job, and the window is open all the time anyway.

We have a drip-dry shower mat that we hang outside to dry and then just leave the bathroom to dry out naturally.

There are a few shower fans on the market, but very few are 12V, so you'd either have 230V only, or modify a 230V one with a 12V fan.

We did look at fitting one, but never really found the need for it.

Peter


----------

